# Freshwater Shrimp Group



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/freshwater-shrimp-3/

Join the freshwater shrimp group is you keep shrimp

Brian


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, I'm in.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Obviously I am too, thanks to wsl


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm assuming that the shrimp are doing well then


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, so far so good 
I started a discussion there so you can share your experience in public as I am sure more people can benefit


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah! I'm in too


----------

